# Debadgng the Atlas



## lintbrush (Jan 15, 2018)

Has anyone debadged their Atlas yet? I’d like to remove the SEL left rear, V6 and 4Motion right rear, and the end I ndivdual ATLAS letters on the chrome strip center. A local detailed said the one they couldn’t guarantee a clean debadge is the chrome on chrome ATLAS as there may be some ghosting.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I haven't yet but I too have considered it and will likely do it. I just haven't gotten around to it. If I do it before you I will put up my results. I can't imagine the ghosting being too bad on the chrome stripe but that also was the one area I was unsure about as I've done it on past vehicles with paint a ton of times before.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

BaNeM said:


> I haven't yet but I too have considered it and will likely do it. I just haven't gotten around to it. If I do it before you I will put up my results. I can't imagine the ghosting being too bad on the chrome stripe but that also was the one area I was unsure about as I've done it on past vehicles with paint a ton of times before.


I saw some folks on the Atlas Enthusiasts facebook group had good luck debadging the ATLAS from the chrome. They detailed the technique and posed pics.


----------



## Touring05 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can you post the link to the Facebook group? Very interested in doing this.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Touring05 said:


> Can you post the link to the Facebook group? Very interested in doing this.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1675012825882623/
Once you get in, search group for "debadging the rear" He used goo-gone and fishing line and has a pic.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

CobaltSky said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1675012825882623/
> Once you get in, search group for "debadging the rear" He used goo-gone and fishing line and has a pic.


I am a member over there too. Here is the image to make it easier for everyone. I blocked out the plate to protect the owner. I will definitely be doing this here in the next week or so.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

lintbrush said:


> Has anyone debadged their Atlas yet? I’d like to remove the SEL left rear, V6 and 4Motion right rear, and the end I ndivdual ATLAS letters on the chrome strip center. A local detailed said the one they couldn’t guarantee a clean debadge is the chrome on chrome ATLAS as there may be some ghosting.


I have removed all badges.
They sit on some sort of foam that has glue on both side.
I used a plastic putty knife (like this one https://www.homedepot.com/p/Putty-Knife-Set-DS-3PKL/202038680) and slowly went under the badge.
Pretty easy job and no damage to paint or badge.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Do it.

I've de-badged both my MKV GTI and my wife's MKVII GSW. They look so much better without badges.

Sounds like the mounting method is exactly the same (the foam-ish sticky tape); I've always had success with fishing line and then using GooGone to eliminate any residue that's left over. Make sure you wash all GooGone off of the deck when finished, and then apply some kind of sealant/wax, as the GooGone definitely strips away any protection from the area that might have been there.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Eye Candy White said:


> Do it.
> 
> I've de-badged both my MKV GTI and my wife's MKVII GSW. They look so much better without badges.
> 
> Sounds like the mounting method is exactly the same (the foam-ish sticky tape); I've always had success with fishing line and then using GooGone to eliminate any residue that's left over. Make sure you wash all GooGone off of the deck when finished, and then apply some kind of sealant/wax, as the GooGone definitely strips away any protection from the area that might have been there.



I used to work for GooGone as their graphic designer. LOL.

Their old Automotive version works much faster than the "Original" GooGone.


----------



## lintbrush (Jan 15, 2018)

Before and after. Didn’t mind the ATLAS and 4Motion, but definitely wanted the SEL and V6 gone. They are all gone now. So there are at least 2 out there debadged now


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

That's clean! Thanks for sharing. I'll be doing this, when the weather is warmer.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

lintbrush said:


> Before and after. Didn’t mind the ATLAS and 4Motion, but definitely wanted the SEL and V6 gone. They are all gone now. So there are at least 2 out there debadged now


Thank you for posting! I'll be taking part in this process as soon as the dealer sends over the paperwork and I can schedule delivery! grrr


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what they used on their chrome piece to clean up after taking off residue? 

I feel like I have little pieces of adhesive left over and I don't want to accidentally ruin it with the wrong product.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (Jun 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried removing the side badging on the R-Line? I find it a tad obnoxious, especially with such clean lines.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone pulled off the chrome mustache on the hatch? Was curious if it had pins to help align it with holes on the hatch.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

> Savvv
> Has anyone pulled off the chrome mustache on the hatch? Was curious if it had pins to help align it with holes on the hatch.


I wish the china market would sell a replacement in black. Instead of that chrome thing. Gossssshh I hate it.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> I wish the china market would sell a replacement in black. Instead of that chrome thing. Gossssshh I hate it.


Vinyl wrap it for an easy fix.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Vinyl wrap it for an easy fix.


I am really bad at those kind of things... replacing the bar is easier for me  But thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

Dawn Enterprises RBP-005 Rear Bumper Protector https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076X681D6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_yN0MCbEEN61NT

Amazon has what you’re looking for in black. $62


----------



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

Here is mine debadged and black vinyl on the chrome bar.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

i have debadged mine. heat gun (low temp), fishing line, and 3M Adhesive Remover Wheel. be careful on the Chrome "mustache". I had the speed of the wheel too high and it caused a "crease" in the chrome (i think it was the heat it generated)...  I will probably just end up removing the piece altogether.


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Savvv said:


>


what did/where did you get the badge for the center pin hole?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

aznives3 said:


> what did/where did you get the badge for the center pin hole?


Believe it or not, Walmart.com :laugh: 

I measured the raised circle around the hole and then cut out a slightly larger circle into the adhesive in what I felt was the center of the badge. That way the raised metal sat inside the adhesive a little so the rest of the adhesive could make contact.


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

So I have the opposite problem. 

The L in Atlas fell off from the rear lift gate trim and I am looking for somewhere to buy a replacement. The only thing close that I found was to but the full rear trim. Does anybody know where I could source the letters specifically an L?

I have a 2018 SEL Premium since November 2017. Great car but really surprised that the trim would fall off so easy. I doubt also this would be covered under warranty either. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

alant2019 said:


> So I have the opposite problem.
> 
> The L in Atlas fell off from the rear lift gate trim and I am looking for somewhere to buy a replacement. The only thing close that I found was to but the full rear trim. Does anybody know where I could source the letters specifically an L?
> 
> ...



That should be covered under warranty.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Has anyone pulled off the chrome mustache on the hatch? Was curious if it had pins to help align it with holes on the hatch.


Supposedly, there is a pin underneath in the center of the trim strip.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vwbugstuff said:


> Supposedly, there is a pin underneath in the center of the trim strip.


Haha. Yea I’m the one who discovered it when no one could provide the answer. 


Went from this:










To this:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Haha. Yea I’m the one who discovered it when no one could provide the answer.
> 
> 
> Went from this:
> ...


I knew you'd post up!!!


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

vwbugstuff said:


> That should be covered under warranty.


Thanks. I will contact the dealer and see what they say.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Clean!


----------



## SpeedEFX (Apr 30, 2020)

*ATLAS Lettering on Back Hatch*

Hey Everyone! I am looking to get the A T L A S off the back hatch. Does anyone here have the lettering they could part with? Thanks in advance!


----------

